# Need Help In Flashing BIOS



## skywalker5555 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a 6870 twin frozr II i recently tried a couple of BIOS from HD6870 sapphire to XFX ones .. but was not able to flash mine to get more on Vcore 

i get this Error SSID Mismatch 
m using ATI Flash in my bootable pendrive FAT 32


Please recommend or provide a link for a suitable BIOS with 1.188 or 1.19 on Vcore for HD6870 



Thanx in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2012)

flashing hd 6870


> Are you flashing on DOS?
> If so, you can put -f in the command line to force the flash.
> The SSID mismatch, is a normal occurrence when flashing from different GPU makers.
> But you have the chance of killing your card by flashing it



Flashing Sapphire HD6970 with ASUS6970 bios.


> Well it turns out is was something simple I was missing. To do anything with the sapphire 6970 bios you must first unlock it apparently.
> atiflash -unlockrom 0
> then atiflash -p 0 -f bios.bin
> -fs forces flash despite ssid difference. if -f isnt working
> The flash was successful and even allowed me to use smartdoctor. Unfortunately even smartdoctor cannot adjust the voltage on a Sapphire 6970. Otherwise the Asus bios is so far completely compatible with a sapphire card.





> You should be able to adjust voltages with the most recent Afterburner beta (2.1 beta 6 IIRC).


----------

